# My new toy



## kimbo (13/11/15)

Dremel workstation with a 4" cross sliding vice.

Light wood milling and the odd RDA air hole mod





Cant wait for the bits to come to try this out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## hands (13/11/15)

We need to see a mod by the end of the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kimbo (14/11/15)

works like a charm to level the block

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/11/15)

I am so incredibly jealous right now @kimbo, enjoy it man


----------



## kimbo (14/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I am so incredibly jealous right now @kimbo, enjoy it man


 I am thank you .. alone at home .. Metallica doing what they do best and i am enjoying good music and a long lost passion

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n00b13 (14/11/15)

Where did you get that vice and how much was it? Been looking for something similar for my dremel workstation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (14/11/15)

n00b13 said:


> Where did you get that vice and how much was it? Been looking for something similar for my dremel workstation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it on BidOrBuy paid R400 for it. Think you will get them at hobby shops as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/11/15)

I got a vice like that from Adendorff's a while back. Works okay.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (14/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I got a vice like that from Adendorff's a while back. Works okay.


http://www.adendorff.co.za/ProductDetails/Engineering-Tools/Vices/4-(100MM)-CROSS-SLIDE-VICE/505


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/15)

Can you bottom feed attys with this?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (15/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Can you bottom feed attys with this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I Got some small drils bits comming, i want to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/11/15)

kimbo said:


> I Got some small drils bits comming, i want to try


Ahhh awesome. Hope you can.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (15/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ahhh awesome. Hope you can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


makes two of us


----------



## Christos (15/11/15)

I have a few 1mm and 1.5mm drill bits but no vice or drill press


----------



## Christos (15/11/15)

@kimbo, the weekend is almost over. Time is running out for you to show us the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (15/11/15)

After some elbow grease


The wood block is on size an there is no tool marks. Next is to hollow it out and cut the door

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## kev mac (15/11/15)

kimbo said:


> Dremel workstation with a 4" cross sliding vice.
> 
> Light wood milling and the odd RDA air hole mod
> 
> ...


Good for you @kimbo enjoy the toys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Can you bottom feed attys with this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes. I use a full drill press and vice to do mine so it will work like a charm with that setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (22/11/15)

First cut after a hectic week. Making the hollow for the bottle and battery

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox (22/11/15)

kimbo said:


> First cut after a hectic week. Making the hollow for the bottle and battery
> 
> View attachment 39680


cool can't wait to see the next step


----------



## kimbo (22/11/15)

Round 1 done, long way to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kimbo (22/11/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (22/11/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 39682
> [/Definite progression going on there


----------



## blujeenz (22/11/15)

kimbo said:


> Round 1 done, long way to go
> 
> View attachment 39681



Thats sure going to be time consuming.
I first hogged mine out with the big bits, left a dividing wall for the battery compartment, and then moved on to the dremel for the fine stuff.
Have you perhaps given a thought to the final finish, stabilizing resin, beeswax etc?
So far I can only think of Woodoc 20, probably thinned with turps, in a vacuum chamber.
Hopefully it will seep in far enough to do a decent stabilizing job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (22/11/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (22/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> Thats sure going to be time consuming.
> I first hogged mine out with the big bits, left a dividing wall for the battery compartment, and then moved on to the dremel for the fine stuff.
> Have you perhaps given a thought to the final finish, stabilizing resin, beeswax etc?
> So far I can only think of Woodoc 20, probably thinned with turps, in a vacuum chamber.
> ...


Think i will do this just to seal the wood first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/11/15)

Wow that looks wicked Kimbo 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (22/11/15)

@kimbo ah okay, the chamber and pump isnt a bigie, our stuff is small enough to fit in a whiskey glass. 
The fluid's rather scarce and expensive, I've kinda settled on the 50/50 mix too, probably try it out on a driptip first though.


----------



## kimbo (23/11/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (23/11/15)

Its impressive how much material you can cut through and the bit stays perfectly straight  looks like I'll be buying the same setup.

@kimbo Which model Dremel are you using there bud?


----------



## kimbo (23/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Its impressive how much material you can cut through and the bit stays perfectly straight  looks like I'll be buying the same setup.
> 
> @kimbo Which model Dremel are you using there bud?


395 but i think it is a clone, but it doe s the job very good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (23/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Its impressive how much material you can cut through and the bit stays perfectly straight


Yea it takes away 1mm with just a slight drop in revs, 2mm you can hear it working but at 3mm it starts to struggle. I presume if you have a better bit it will do 3mm with ease but i just have a cheap Chinese one.

Edit: And it is Lead wood so kinda hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/11/15)

I was actually worried about the 'press' because they weren't made for that side to side movement, but it looks good on your video though. I'm stoked I can go this route as well now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (24/11/15)

Box done, now the door

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (24/11/15)

Nice! Can't wait to see the finished product!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/15)

Looking good buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (4/12/15)

Side button done, magnets done (not straight but they line up). Now for the 510

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## kimbo (5/12/15)

Preparing the space for the 510

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (5/12/15)

kimbo said:


> Preparing the space for the 510
> View attachment 40503


@kimbo, are you using fat daddy 510? 
I have a kui that I'm thinking of demolishing for the parts but I'm not sure it's worth the effort.


----------



## kimbo (5/12/15)

Christos said:


> @kimbo, are you using fat daddy 510?
> I have a kui that I'm thinking of demolishing for the parts but I'm not sure it's worth the effort.


I was going to use a KUI 510 but @andro came to the rescue and gave me a BF Fat Daddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (6/12/15)

Looking good kimbo - nice work.
Dave


----------



## kimbo (6/12/15)

It'S ALIVE!! MWAHAHA (Dr. Frakenstein voice)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## rogue zombie (6/12/15)

Oh wow... awesome Kimbo!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

Pretty sweet, I imagine @kimbo must be an absolute master on an Etch-a-Sketch after all the dremel work on the vice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (6/12/15)

I love the simple switch you've got going  Great stuff mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (6/12/15)

Excellent 
Dave


----------



## kimbo (7/12/15)

After the dry run and happy with the results. I took everything apart again to start with the finish

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Casper (7/12/15)

Oh Nice!!!!!


----------



## Larry (7/12/15)

Looking good @kimbo can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## kimbo (24/12/15)

Well it took a wile but everything is glued in and she is purring like a kitten. Next an final step is the finish

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (24/12/15)

Looks awesome Kimbo!

So you plan on making and selling?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (24/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Looks awesome Kimbo!
> 
> So you plan on making and selling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No. Just wanted to see if i could

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (24/12/15)

Looks good @kimbo and a great reward for all the time you've put into it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/9/18)

awesome job there mate!


----------

